# New iMac



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2019)

I know there is a blog about how to move LR, etc over. I'm not concerned about that. I'm getting close to a new iMac and considering doing a clean install. I'll just  download LR and all the other apps on the new machine followng the instructions. The only thing I'd like to migrate is the calendar, contacts, email  and related accounts . Especially the calendar as we have 5 devices synced.  I'm not really thrilled about setting that up again. Can specific things be migtrated or does it have to be eveything.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 16, 2019)

You don’t have to migrate the calendar at all. Just login to your iCloud account on the new computer, and check the option to sync the calendar. Same for contacts and email.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 16, 2019)

Awesome. Thanks.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 19, 2019)

I'm about to order it. I have two accounts on my iMac. Mine and one for my wife just to back up her iPad. I guess I'd just have to create hers again or could I use Time Machine? 

I'm still debating a clean install vs migration. I don't have a lot of apps. LR, PS, Canon's DPP,  DXO PL and I'll be replacing Office 2008 with the free Apple  equivalents. I'll just copy my files over.  I just synced Firefox with my laptop so that will be easy.  What about the keychain and all the passwords? I won't mind entering passwords again but if there is an easier way I'll look at that.    

I'm about ready to order. Apple sure get you on the RAM. Not easy to install more on the 21.5" and easy on the 27".  I won't be taking my iMac apart myself. I don't really need a 27" but when you add Apples price you may as well get a 27" and get 3rd party RAM. I have read good things about Crucial.  

I'll also start to do some searches on the web about this.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 19, 2019)

Call me lazy, but I let Apple spec my 21”iMac. (32GB). I did not have to hassle with adding the Additional RAM later   OWC (MacSales) has the memory and the DIY  kits and videos to DIY. (But again, I’m lazy)
Ive had both 27” 5K and the 21” 4K and I actually downsized to the 21” the last time I got  an iMac.  I do use a dual monitor set up so perhaps the 27” is not a pressing issue.

Migrate does not hurt.  Unlike Windows where you have all of your app preferences and settings in ONE  hidden registry file, MacOS stores all of these in individual text preferences files (plists).   You can remove any App installed without risking the screwup of the system or other apps.  Migration may migrate both users in one go.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks. More thinking to do


----------



## Zenon (Oct 19, 2019)

I don't do any gaming but everything is headed the AI path for photo apps. The 21.5 does not offer an 8GB graphics card, only a 4. That is kinda my last decision.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 19, 2019)

Went with the 21". I couldn't see a difference in detail between the 5K and 4K screens. I could no justify the extra cost. Besides as soon as you open the hatch to change the RAM the warranty is void. I picked the most expensive base model and upgraded everything except  the video card. This should do me.

* 3.2GHz 6-core 8th-generation Intel Core i7 processor, Turbo Boost up to 4.6GHz
* 32GB 2666MHz DDR4 memory
* Radeon Pro 560X with 4GB of GDDR5 memory
* 512GB SSD storage

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 22, 2019)

Changed my mine. The sales person told me that I'd void the warranty if I installed the RAM myself.  He made a mistake. You can on the 27 iMac, not the 21" or iMac Pro. So I cancelled the order and I put the Apples RAM  money towards a 27" and more 4rd party RAM. I picked the most expensive base model and only changed the drive. I really wanted an 8GB graphics card that was not offered on the 21"    


3.7GHz 6-core 9th-generation Intel Core i5 processor, Turbo Boost up to 4.6GHz                           
8GB 2666MHz DDR4 memory                           
Radeon Pro 580X with 8GB of GDDR5 memory                           
512GB SSD storage


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2019)

Zenon said:


> Changed my mine. The sales person told me that I'd void the warranty if I installed the RAM myself.  He made a mistake. You can on the 27 iMac, not the 21" or iMac Pro. So I cancelled the order and I put the Apples RAM  money towards a 27" and more 4rd party RAM. I picked the most expensive base model and only changed the drive. I really wanted an 8GB graphics card that was not offered on the 21"
> 
> 
> 3.7GHz 6-core 9th-generation Intel Core i5 processor, Turbo Boost up to 4.6GHz
> ...


I have the 21" 4k with the 4GB Graphics card.  I opted for a 1TB SSD.   The GPU has never been a problem or issue.   I have about 500GB available on my SSD  (used for working storage and swapfile) and most of my image files are stored on a TB3 HDD.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 27, 2019)

So I have been reading about the 5K retina screen and possibly the 4K. Apparently the spot removal tool chokes pretty badly. Is this a known issue that effects them all? A person mentioned since 8.4.1 but I have no experience with it. I have read blurbs about 5K retina screens long ago but since I had no stake in it I never payed attention. I'm not too worried about it, mostly curious.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 27, 2019)

The bigger the screen (in pixels) the more data need to go through the pipelines. You will always see some effect.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 27, 2019)

I have come across some of your posts in the Photoshop forums.  Carlos talks about RAM and cruft.    

https://feedback.photoshop.com/photoshop_family/topics/lightroom-is-broken
I posted this on another site and the person said it made no difference.  That person did say after converting to a TIFF the problem went away. I will have to try that out.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 27, 2019)

Despite all of that someone here recommended Pages, Numbers and  Keynote to replace Office 2008. I installed them but never used them. The last few days I have been opening files and transitioning. Those apps are pretty darned good and free. I was little skeptical at first. Thanks so much to whoever suggested it as it was a while ago.  Didn't have to spend money to do the monthly budget.


----------



## clee01l (Oct 27, 2019)

Zenon said:


> Despite all of that someone here recommended Pages, Numbers and Keynote to replace Office 2008. I installed them but never used them. The last few days I have been opening files and transitioning. Those apps are pretty darned good and free. I was little skeptical at first. Thanks so much to whoever suggested it as it was a while ago. Didn't have to spend money to do the monthly budget.



Pages, number, and Keynote will read and write to their Office equivalents filetype counterparts. MS Word sometimes won’t open correctly a complex Document saved in the .docx format but when save in the MS Word97 .doc format there is no problem. Generally, Any file that I need to share for read only purposes, I save as a PDF in Pages as Adobe’s PDF document format is universally portable. Keynote is much easier to learn than MS PowerPoint. 

FWIW, I still have an Office subscription. For an email client, I recommend AirMail3 over Apple Mail or Outloiok. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Zenon (Oct 27, 2019)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 28, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> The bigger the screen (in pixels) the more data need to go through the pipelines. You will always see some effect.



Too early to get excited but this is interesting.  I will try this when I get my new iMac. If this does make a difference I guess I'll report it. 

https://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1618857/0#15027434
A question. I also have Lens Corrections apply at import. If I excluded lens corrections, created a lens corrections preset and applied to all the files in the Library window would it select the correct lens for each file or just apply the same one for all the files?


----------



## Zenon (Oct 28, 2019)

I create a preset. Looks like it applies it for the specific lens. I haven't touched lens corrections for a long time.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 28, 2019)

Lens profiles are applied according to the lens information in the EXIF data. That is also the case if you apply them with a preset, because all the preset says is "Apply Lens Corrections".


----------



## Zenon (Oct 28, 2019)

That makes sense. Thanks. Not sure I'll change anything is my process. Just as easy to shut if off when editing using spot removal, if that actually works. It is one more step and since I not gone there for years I'll probably forget to put it back. I do enjoy a certain amount of automation.


----------



## Zenon (Nov 7, 2019)

Johan Elzenga said:


> The bigger the screen (in pixels) the more data need to go through the pipelines. You will always see some effect.



So this one fellow discovered by trial and error that turning lens corrections off improves spot removal performance. Adobe suggests to do it. I was going through it to make sure  I had everything set up properly        

*Order of Develop operations*
The best order of Develop operations to increase performance is as follows:

Spot healing.
Geometry corrections, such as Lens Correction profiles and Manual corrections, including keystone corrections using the Vertical slider.
Global non-detail corrections, such as Exposure and White Balance. These corrections can also be done first if desired.
Local corrections, such as Gradient Filter and Adjustment Brush strokes.
Detail corrections, such as Noise Reduction and Sharpening.
Note: Performing spot healing first improves the accuracy of the spot healing, and ensures the boundaries of the healed areas match the spot location.

https://helpx.adobe.com/lightroom-classic/kb/optimize-performance-lightroom.html


----------

